# Yamaha Ricky $2500 OBO



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yamaha Ricky on eBay, it does look very clean but not to be worth $2500 (at least not IMO).
Also the information for the engine is wrong as they are fitted with a 5hp and not a 6hp engine as stated on the description.

Yamaha Snowblower Ricky | eBay


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

almost looks to clean in the bucket, but still over priced by a grand. jmo


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I love how these look

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It does look amazing, but way too much $$$...I don't care what the novelty factor is.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

What's the "no belts" part?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

matto said:


> What's the "no belts" part?


The snowblower if fitted with a vertical shaft 5hp engine and uses 45 degree gears to convert the vertical movement to horizontal, this now horizontal shaft is "in-line" with the transmission and the impeller shaft. It uses wet clutches instead of belts to transfer the power to the transmission and the impeller/augers. 
The impeller also spins in the opposite direction of most snowblower (the chute is located on the right side vs most snowblowers that have it on the left).
If you look at the picture closely you can see that unlike a conventional 2 stage snowblower there is no "tractor" area below the engine and the engine sits very low.
Honda also has a model that does not use belts which is the Honda HS622, but this has a horizontal shaft engine compared to the vertical shaft on the Yamaha Ricky, and also the HS622 has 2 forward speeds and reverse compared to the Yamaha Ricky that has a "Hydrostatic" transmission.

Here is an HS622, notice how low the engine sits....


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Overprice for sure, not as clean as the one I sold HSblowerfan a year or so ago. Also, he is using one of my images posted in one of the threads. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/yamaha-snowblowers/5482-ys-240-tb-transmission-question.html


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I have see them for significantly less in same or better condition...... I have kicked myself for passing on one last year. They are nice machines.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I would not go selling the farm on that 1. That's 4 SURE!!:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There was a Ricky for sale that I posted a few months ago in good condition for $300 near Minneapolis (the ad was removed within a few days).
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sale/96793-yamaha-ys240tb-ricky-$300-obo.html
They are really nice compact machines. 
Although I have 2 if it was closer I would've not hesitated on getting a third Ricky a the $300 price tag.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Was the Yamaha ever sold in the USA?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

uberT said:


> Was the Yamaha ever sold in the USA?



Yes, in the 80's and 90's. 

YS624
YS828 
YS240 (Ricky)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

uberT said:


> Was the Yamaha ever sold in the USA?


Yes Yamaha did sell snowblowers in the late 80's to mid 90's. They sold three models YS828 (tracked and wheeled), YS624 (tracked and wheeled) and YS240 (only tracked, this is the one known as the "Ricky").
I have also seen a reference to a YS524 and also a single stage YS220 but I am not familiar with either one of them.

The one on this post which is a Yamaha YS240TB(P) ("Ricky") did sell in US in the early to mid 90's but not in Canada. 
My understanding is that it was also sold in Europe and Asia under a different model designation.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, I thought it was Canada only. What sort of businesses would be selling Yamaha snow machines?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anybody understand why Yamaha refuses to sell their snowblowers in the US? When they pulled out of "North America" it was like "ok, I'm sure they have their reasons". However, when they began selling them to our neighbors in Canada, but not in the US it seemed a bit personal.
I can buy a new gas powered Yamaha pressure washer, or a generator, but not a snowblower.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

uberT said:


> Thanks, I thought it was Canada only. What sort of businesses would be selling Yamaha snow machines?


I don't know how it worked here but in Canada places that sell other Yamaha power products also sell snowblowers but not all of them.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> Does anybody understand why Yamaha refuses to sell their snowblowers in the US?


It's a mystery.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

From what I have been led to understand, it has to do with their refusal to use torque ratings vs. HP ratings. Albeit, most of the U.S. is already used to HP ratings over torque ratings. There is a thread here, that has a pic of the complexity of the transmission, when I disassembled mine. Sorry, when try to drag and drop, it doesn't seem to work. I'm operating in iOS though. Figured it out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> From what I have been led to understand, it has to do with their refusal to use torque ratings vs. HP ratings. Albeit, most of the U.S. is already used to HP ratings over torque ratings. There is a thread here, that has a pic of the complexity of the transmission, when I disassembled mine. Sorry, when try to drag and drop, it doesn't seem to work. I'm operating in iOS though. Figured it out.


* And just maybe someday you will get that project all done.:facepalm_zpsdj194qhk:k:*


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah I don't blame you I would even think about it in the 500 range if I were in need.......


----------

